# P226 in FULL STAINLESS STEEL - which model number to buy for brand new?



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey I hope to buy a p226 by the start of november, I need to figure out a few things first..

I want a FULLY stainless p226, with every possible part in SS. The climate around me is constantly wet all year round, rust is a big issue. I also hear the fully SS p226 is slightly more durable/resilient than one of the Nitron/plastic/other sig versions.

I plan to buy this gun brand new and be it's only owner. I see a gun as a lifelong investment (I wouldn't be shooting much) and can spend whatever it costs to get the best model of p226 for my needs.

What model of Sig p226 do I need to buy to get everything in SS? Weight is not a concern for me.

Can I get a fully SS p226 in non-reflective black? Or will this be a procedure I must have performed locally...

thanks guys love the forum it's my first post of many!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the SIG SAUER P226 Stainless or the SIG SAUER P226 Elite Stainless are your best bet. 

the trigger , hammer, slide release lever, take down lever, decocker, mags, mag release, sights, pins and screws will still be non-stainless but you may be able to find aftermarket parts in stainless or nickel.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

wtf....

So there aren't any p226 I can buy that are 100% SS with no exceptions?

Gahhhhhhh thanks for the replies anyways guys!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

to my knowledge there are no 100% stainless guns made anywhere because stainless is not the best materiel for some parts. i think the rolling stones said....

No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
And if you try sometime you find
You get what you need


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my Sig P226 X5 Stainless Elite










You might also consider a P229 Stainless Elite.

Or a Sig P220 Stainless Elite










All are very good guns.

I do not know of any gun by any manufacturer that "entirely" stainless.

By the way all stainless gun "can" rust - they are rust resistant, but not rust proof.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably opt for a *226 Combat*...



> Designed to meet, and exceed, rigorous military standards, the P226® Combat performs like no other .9mm available. Each pistol features the military's Flat Dark Earth finish on its alloy frame and SIG's Nitron® finish over a stainless slide. *Internal parts and controls are phosphated for extreme corrosion resistance *and reduced friction while the barrel is hard chromed and finished in Nitron® which easily passes the military's accuracy requirements. *The P226 Combat also passes the military's 240-hour salt spray corrosion test.* Additional features include a M1913 Picatinny rail, vertical front strap serrations and SIGLITE® night sights.


Or just a get a regular 226 and have it all NP3'd by ROBAR.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

*Nice Sigs*

I bought a regular 226 with black finish and it is supposed to be almost impervious to rust. The stainless is prettier if that's what your after.


----------

